
You think it and a robot sees it: The future is here with mind-reading AI - untangle
https://thenextweb.com/artificial-intelligence/2018/01/10/you-think-it-and-a-robot-sees-it-the-future-is-here-with-mind-reading-ai/
======
untangle
When I obscure the true image on the left side, it's very hard to predict the
truth from the computer/brain imaging on the right. With one exception: the
tech does a mighty fine job with geometric shapes.

(I wonder how it would do with playing cards.)

Oddly, with non-geometric images, I see a lot of faces (especially dog faces).
Is the brain prioritising facial recognition? Is the subject a dog lover? Do
the two recurring dark spots represent the eyes' blind spots?

I dunno, but I find these demos remarkable.

